# Vi-Control's Collaborative Learning Project 6: Synthesizer Based Piece



## Darthmorphling (Aug 6, 2013)

David Chappelle
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F105393744&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/davidchappell-2/strike-at-dawn

Connor
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F106181198&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/connor-helms/illusory-obstacles

darthmorphling
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F107608721&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/darthmorphling/rhythmic-dirge

darthmorphling
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F107610083&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/darthmorphling/wip

In the last project thread, it was decided that the focus for this next project was going to be using a synth.

There are no other guidelines for this other than perhaps having at least 3 different synth elements. Not all need to be a focus, but there should be at least one synth part that is a focal point in the piece. Please try and create your own patches if you can. If you are still new to synths, like I am, use presets, but try and tweak them to make them your own.

Please share any techniques you may have for programming, or please upload any patches you create. It would be good if you can do this even before submitting your final piece. This will give all of us some insight into patch creation. If you are tweaking an existing patch, especially if it is a 3rd party patch, please *DO NOT* upload those. I'm guessing it would be all right to say what parameters you have changed, as long as you don't list every parameter in the patch.

Deadline: August 25

The most important part is to have fun, critique each submission, and take the criticism as a way to improve your composing. 

Here are some free synths, or at least kind of free. I know there are a lot more, but these are the only ones I have had any experience with.

*by U-he* www.u-he.com

Tyrell N6 

ZebraCM (comes with Computer Music Magazine) 

Zebralette free with the zebra2 demo (single oscillator, but very powerful) 

Podolski 

Triple Cheese 

*Others *

Crystal (very powerful, but complex)
http://www.greenoak.com/crystal/about.html 

Oatmeal (tons of presets to get started with) 
http://togeostudios.com/ts-blog/free-resources/oatmeal-free-vsti-synth/ (http://togeostudios.com/ts-blog/free-re ... sti-synth/)

Synth1 (another with lots of presets)
https://sites.google.com/site/synth1vst/

Dune CM (Another that comes with Computer Music Magazine)


The previous projects can be found below.

Project 5a and 5b

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32586

Project 4: Writing to an image 

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3714484 

Project 3: Wind Ensemble/Expanding a motif 

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3704358 

Project 2: Scoring a Trailer 

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31328 

Project 1: Expanding a motif 

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... rder=asc&s tart=0


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 6, 2013)

I just posted this in another thread, but it applies to this project. Now take this with a grain of salt as I am not a synth expert by any means. This is just a technique I found that seems to make synth programming less complex for me.

Here is the thread

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3720997



Darthmorphling @ Tue Aug 06 said:


> So I have figured out what works for me. I am one of those people that gets lost when trying to look at complex things as a whole. When I study scores, I have to input each line into my DAW and then the midi data starts to make a bit more sense as I layer each section in the midi editor.
> 
> With synth patches, everything is there in the open, but again, looking at the whole is overwhelming.
> 
> ...


----------



## joshua (Aug 7, 2013)

1. You should list nonfree synths as well. (because...see 2)
2. Is Project Alpha a synth? How about _underscore_? (I'm not testing you; simply ignorant)
3. Perhaps it's a good idea to have a track that everyone could add synth on top of, almost like making a remix version. You could learn more from one another that way as opposed to everyone makes their own random, unrelated piece.


----------



## joshua (Aug 7, 2013)

Idea for next project: upload one patch or two that eveybody can tweak.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 7, 2013)

@Joshua

I do agree that we should have some focused projects so I really am open to suggestions.

I think your idea for uploading patches and having others tweak is interesting, but what would be the criteria for how much tweaking is enough? It might be interesting to have a truly collaborative project where each person writes a separate portion of the piece. The logistics for that is the turnover we have in the each project. Also, how long would this be? Another idea is for each person to create some patches and then we can take those patches and create a piece using just those.

I do like the idea of having a starting piece, and others adding to it. My only reservation is creating the piece. We have done a couple of projects where I have supplied a motif, and I think those were great. The one thing I don't want this to become is me dictating what we are going to be doing. I opened it up for suggestions during the last project and only had two members give an idea.

Would you be willing to provide the piece?

We could do it for project 7 or 8. There is that contest that was suggested for the next project though. I really want this to grow, and meet the needs of everyone involved so please let me know what you would like.

The reason I didn't include any commercial synths is that i only listed synths I have experience with and the only commercial one I have any experience with is Zebra.

ProjectAlpha is an interesting one. Its not a synth in the same way that Zebra is, but it bridges the gap between a sample library and a synth. Alchemy loads sample and has synth controls, Omnisphere has sound sources, which are essentially samples, but has powerful controls. ProjectAlpha's interface allows for a lot of tweaking to the sound, but you can't really modulate the sources like you can with Omnisphere and Alchemy.I don't have any experience with Underscore, but it looks very powerful. It might be a synth


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 7, 2013)

Also, anyone else that would like to contribute any ideas for future projects please do so in this thread.

Coming up with lessons for my students is quite simple as I have a thorough understanding of the subject matter at hand. With music, I am essentially a student myself so designing worthwhile projects is a lot more difficult.

Perhaps creating a list of areas we would like to cover. If we get enough ideas, we might be able to put some together in a way that would be most beneficial for everyone. Again, I want this to be everyone's learning project.

Don


----------



## Connor (Aug 7, 2013)

Any rules against 2 submissions? Been a huge synth junkie since first grade (I'm 21 now), and this inspired me to go back and finish up a piece I was already working on, as well as inspiring a new one. I managed to come up with another patch in that older piece and that inspired me for a piece of the opposing mood. First one would be Cliff Martinez-esque (wanna fight etc), not sure how to describe the 2nd one yet.


----------



## joshua (Aug 7, 2013)

Darthmorphling @ Wed Aug 07 said:


> @Joshua
> 
> I do agree that we should have some focused projects so I really am open to suggestions.
> 
> I think your idea for uploading patches and having others tweak is interesting, but what would be the criteria for how much tweaking is enough?



It's not about how much tweaking. How good a piece is not by determined how many instruments used, how many notes per measure, etc. 

"Here's a patch, now make a good music out if."




Darthmorphling @ Wed Aug 07 said:


> It might be interesting to have a truly collaborative project where each person writes a separate portion of the piece.



We need a separate thread to discuss and flesh out the details to know for sure if it's doable.




Darthmorphling @ Wed Aug 07 said:


> The one thing I don't want this to become is me dictating what we are going to be doing. I opened it up for suggestions during the last project and only had two members give an idea.



If you're the only person with the ideas, then so be it. Nothing else you can do. In general people don't take initiative; they just want to do what they're told to.




Darthmorphling @ Wed Aug 07 said:


> Would you be willing to provide the piece?


Well, I have the fuzziest idea what a synth is capable of. If I record a string quartet arrangement of Canon in D, can you add some synth on top of it? Or what kind of piece will work?


----------



## joshua (Aug 7, 2013)

And I was thinking the final product would be similar to this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WvpiIaLbkU


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 7, 2013)

I actually misunderstood what you meant by "upload one patch or two that everybody can tweak." I took it as tweaking the patches, and I think you meant to use them in a piece. We could do that for a future project as I think that

So how about this for a future project : we take your idea and choose one of the free synths listed above. Each person who wants to contribute can select two of their favorite patches from the presets. They are also free to create their own patches, using the chosen synth, if they so choose. We then take the patches and create a piece of music using just the patches we have chosen. We can allow the changing of some of the parameters of the patches to suit our particular piece. It might be OK to allow us to use other instruments as well, or not, just depends on what we agree upon.

I think it would be OK to discuss future projects here as the thread is fairly quiet until the submissions start coming in. I also don't want to flood this section of the forum with threads as it is one of the slower sections at this site. I have no problem choosing the direction of the projects if that is what everyone wants, but I am also open to anyone making suggestions.

I have a couple of ideas in my head for future projects that I think would be interesting. One I need to find out if it can be done, and the other one I need to get permission from someone before I would feel comfortable even suggesting it.

Don


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 7, 2013)

Connor @ Wed Aug 07 said:


> Any rules against 2 submissions? Been a huge synth junkie since first grade (I'm 21 now), and this inspired me to go back and finish up a piece I was already working on, as well as inspiring a new one. I managed to come up with another patch in that older piece and that inspired me for a piece of the opposing mood. First one would be Cliff Martinez-esque (wanna fight etc), not sure how to describe the 2nd one yet.



You have to create only 1, or 3, 2 is not acceptable :mrgreen: 

Feel free to submit as many as you would like.

And welcome!

Don


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 7, 2013)

joshua @ Wed Aug 07 said:


> And I was thinking the final product would be similar to this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WvpiIaLbkU



This is where it is going to sound weird, especially since I am the one who suggested this project. A lot of synth based music just doesn't sound right to me. It is probably due to me being a metal head in the '80s while New Wave was plastered all over MTV. Yes, at one point MTV actually played music :D 

I am slowly coming around to some of the electronic music that is out there, but I love synths used in hybrid compositions. In the interest of learning I am open to trying new things!

Don


----------



## joshua (Aug 7, 2013)

Darthmorphling @ Wed Aug 07 said:


> So how about this for a future project : we take your idea and choose one of the free synths listed above. Each person who wants to contribute can select two of their favorite patches from the presets. They are also free to create their own patches, using the chosen synth, if they so choose. We then take the patches and create a piece of music using just the patches we have chosen. We can allow the changing of some of the parameters of the patches to suit our particular piece. It might be OK to allow us to use other instruments as well, or not, just depends on what we agree upon.
> Don



Everybody using the same synth software and patches is a great idea!




Darthmorphling @ Wed Aug 07 said:


> I think it would be OK to discuss future projects here as the thread is fairly quiet until the submissions start coming in. I also don't want to flood this section of the forum with threads as it is one of the slower sections at this site. I have no problem choosing the direction of the projects if that is what everyone wants, but I am also open to anyone making suggestions.


I hate a thread with a bunch of unrelated posts, like those in Commercial subforum where a thread with everchanging title contains post about AwesomeLibrary v1, v2, XP, and 2030.



Darthmorphling @ Wed Aug 07 said:


> I have a couple of ideas in my head for future projects that I think would be interesting. One I need to find out if it can be done, and the other one I need to get permission from someone before I would feel comfortable even suggesting it.


Gah! Create a new thread already: 
Vi-Control's Collaborative Learning Project: Ideas Go Here!!!!

If anyone objects, send them to me.


----------



## joshua (Aug 7, 2013)

Darthmorphling @ Wed Aug 07 said:


> joshua @ Wed Aug 07 said:
> 
> 
> > And I was thinking the final product would be similar to this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WvpiIaLbkU
> ...



Oh, this is an electronic music? Whatever, you can still do your hybrid-style on top of Canon in D.

I just watched a video on omnisphere and that thing can do all kind of different stuff.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 7, 2013)

joshua @ Wed Aug 07 said:


> Darthmorphling @ Wed Aug 07 said:
> 
> 
> > joshua @ Wed Aug 07 said:
> ...



I actually thought the piece was kind of cool. Just commenting on my apparent hatred of all thing synths when I was a cool young kid that only wore black jeans, Vans, and Metallica shirts. _-) 

Now I only sort of despise country and wear mostly polo shirts, shorts, and Vans. See the only constant is the Vans, everything else is about keeping an open mind and to start appreciating what synths can do. 

Omnisphere is a phenomenal instrument. There are just way to many orchestral libraries to buy at the moment. Zebra and ProjectAlpha will have to do for now.

I will go ahead and create an ideas thread in the next couple of days.


----------



## GrimeBrett (Aug 12, 2013)

Count me in for this project. I've never really worked with synths, but I'm excited to give it a try. I think being able to build your own synth patches can be a useful skill, regardless of what style of music you're working with. 

I especially like the idea of uploading our "homemade" presets so that others can tinker with them. I just hope I'm not the only one who will be using NI's Massive.

Quick question: Should our projects be restricted to ONLY synths, or will most of you be adding other instruments as well? If other instruments are included, should we also upload a "naked" version for reference? 

I'm really glad I found this group. I only regret not finding it until just before school starts up! We'll see how much time I can devote now that lesson planning is my top priority. :roll:


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 12, 2013)

@GrimeBrett

There are no real restrictions on this piece. Add whatever instruments you feel like to make the piece more interesting. I have some strings and horns, but most of the piece is Zebra2.

I'm actually almost done with it, but its one of those pieces where I should have let it go and started something else. So I may have two pieces for this one.

I have created a couple of patches for Zebra, but to be honest they are not very good. The ones I have ended up using are tweaked versions of presets. I'm not quite there yet when it comes to visualizing a sound from scratch.

Like you, I just started back to school today. I should actually be meeting with my team instead of typing this, but they can wait a few minutes :D 

Don


----------



## David Chappell (Aug 14, 2013)

Here's my submission for this one:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F105393744&secret_url=false[/flash]

All the synth parts are from Sylenth1. Tried using zebralette but couldn't make anything that sounded like it would fit - it looks like a fairly steep learning curve!

I've attached the midi file - I tried attaching the .vstpreset files for Sylenth1 as well but they're too big :(


----------



## Resoded (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice one David, lots of drive to it.


----------



## Ron Snijders (Aug 14, 2013)

Very nice, David!


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 14, 2013)

@David

This was really good! I will listen a few more times before I critique it though. Definately cementing the idea that I need to let my current piece go and start fresh.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 18, 2013)

David Chappell @ Wed Aug 14 said:


> Here's my submission for this one:
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F105393744&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> All the synth parts are from Sylenth1. Tried using zebralette but couldn't make anything that sounded like it would fit - it looks like a fairly steep learning curve!



Updated the first post.

I have listened to it now a few times and the mixing is quite good. Excellent actually. Everything seems to have a place in the mix. Please tell me you will do a tutorial on how you mix. Hypercam is free! Or at least explain your mixing levels, where you use compression, limiters, and EQs. Nothing to indepth, I'll be happy with extreme detail, images with annotations, the usual :mrgreen: 

I like the pulsing bass. I cant' tell if it's one patch or if you have multiple. Regardless it keeps the piece moving. It seems very minimialistic, in a good way. There is stuff going on, but not so much that each part gets overpowered.

In some ways it reminds me of something from Steve Jablonsky.

Zebralette was supposed to be the way to learn how to program Zebra. I found the opposite to be true. There is no easy way to disable sections in Zebralette like you can with Zebra. So what I did was to load the zebralette patches in the Zebra demo. This way you can deactivate modules and really see how each section affects the sound.

If you do that, I'm sure you will pick it quite quickly. The sounds you are getting from Sylenth1 are excellent.


----------



## David Chappell (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you for the feedback, Darth, though truth be told I'm surprised/ flattered that you think the mix sounds good! I've picked up a few snippets of wisdom from some youtube videos (Alex Pfeffer's video about mastering, particularly), but overall it's the part of the production process I feel least confident in - especially considering I don't have proper monitors yet!

Regardless, since you did say please , I'll try to cohere the stuff I used in this case.

I had 4 FX channels for strings, brass, percussion + synths. On each of these I would have EQ to scoop out the muddy/ shrill frequencies, a very light (~1.1-1.2 ratio) compressor and a reverb. With the percussion I also added a multiband compressor to take out as much of the very rumbly subbass from about 50HZ down, and to increase the snappiness of the big hits in the 3k + region.

For the individual tracks, I EQ'd out frequencies that I didn't think were really necessary to the register it played in (like HP filtering the violins/ violas, LP filtering the low strings/ brass). Then I noted the intended prominence of the line whether it be foreground (melody), midground or background. I think I picked this up from a Daniel James video but I can't remember which one off the top of my head. I'll see if I can find it again. To set the level I would decrease the volume by 3dB and if it sounded like it was still distinctly audible in its intended volume region I would keep it at the lower volume, and vice versa. Sometimes it would sound better somewhere in between but for the most part 3dB did the trick.

Also, does Zebra have a demo and if so what kind of limitation is it (limited day trial, limited functionality, watermarking etc)? I did notice that when I downloaded Zebralette a plugin for Zebra also showed up but I didn't think see what it was haha.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation. Mixing is so difficult to be honest and I am in the same position. My DAW is in our living room. Headphones are pretty much a necessity.

I will try your techniques on this project. 

The foreground, mid, back ground thing is from Daniel. Lots of great information in his videos.

Zebra's demo is fully functioning. It even allows you to save patches. The only restriction is that after about 15 minutes or so it starts outputting only the following notes C E B R A. The demo and Zebralette are all in the same download so you already have it.

Don


----------



## Connor (Aug 19, 2013)

Finished the first one, it's more of a purely electronic dance route. Next one will be orchestral. Also, not sure how to embed soundcloud if anyone can help with that.
https://soundcloud.com/connor-helms/illusory-obstacles


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 19, 2013)

Here's the link that shows how to embed Soundcloud.

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24777.

I will update the first post with your submission when I get home from work as my district blocks Soundcloud for some reason.


----------



## joshua (Aug 25, 2013)

So.... I downloaded zebralette and almost finished a piece. Last night I was messing around with different knobs and such and didn't mean to save it but tonight when I opened the project, zebralette retained all the changes that I didn't want to save and yeah, it ruined my piece.

I was really happy with zebralette till this happened (still need to investigate who's stupid--me or the software), but thanks for introducing synth to me. I now have use of all those knobs on my AKAI MPK88.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 25, 2013)

joshua @ Sun Aug 25 said:


> So.... I downloaded zebralette and almost finished a piece. Last night I was messing around with different knobs and such and didn't mean to save it but tonight when I opened the project, zebralette retained all the changes that I didn't want to save and yeah, it ruined my piece.
> 
> I was really happy with zebralette till this happened (still need to investigate who's stupid--me or the software), but thanks for introducing synth to me. I now have use of all those knobs on my AKAI MPK88.



I'm glad you found working with Zebralette enjoyable. You should really try Zebra.

Even if you don't save the patch within Zebralette, your DAW will remember your settings when you save the project. I'm pretty sure all soft synths work that way. Did you start off with a preset? And if so do you remember which one? You might be able to recreate the original sound you liked.

If not, bummer about the piece.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 25, 2013)

I just finished my piece and rendered it out. I think I got the mix right, but there is this random sound that is not part of the project. Have to get up even earlier for work tomorrow. So it will get uploaded tomorrow after I figure out what the sound is. It will also give me a chance to listen to the mix in my car, and on my classroom speakers.

The good news is that the first piece I abandoned, doesn't suck like I thought it did. A week away from it really helped give it some perspective. That means I'm going to have two pieces for this project.

I learned more about layering and balance from this project, than I did patch creation. Nothing I came up with sounded even close to good. I ended up settling for tweak the presets. Which is an art in and of itself as they never fit your piece perfectly and do require some tweaking to get them to fit.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 25, 2013)

Connor @ Mon Aug 19 said:


> Finished the first one, it's more of a purely electronic dance route. Next one will be orchestral. Also, not sure how to embed soundcloud if anyone can help with that.
> https://soundcloud.com/connor-helms/illusory-obstacles



I just realized I haven't updated the first post with your piece. I do apologize im usually not that forgetful. Been overwhelmed with starting back to work, taking two classes, and working on this project is too much I guess.

I will do so tomorrow right after work.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 28, 2013)

Here are my submissions:

Libraries used for both:
Albion 1
Zebra 2
ProjectAlpha
Composed in Reaper.

darthmorphling
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F107608721&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/darthmorphling/rhythmic-dirge

No matter how much I tried, my patch creations were utter crap. I mean I really tried. So I settled for customizing some presets.

Some of the sounds are from The Unfinished's Continuum soundset for Zebra. I actually used the same patch in two different ways, and they sound very different. The repeating drum is from Albion, but I gave it some low end using a patch by Holla, called War Drums. I added a sine wave oscillater to give it some more in the lower end. The track contains about 50% synth, 45% Albion, and one patch from ProjectAlpha

I started treating this piece as a lesson in layering. Upon listening to a lot of Lorne Balfe's music, I realize that there is a lot going on in even the simplest of his pieces. After listening to this for a couple of days, I realize I could have added some more stuff.

Overall I'm starting to be happier with my mixes, despite knowing they could be much better. I am coming to realize that writing interesting melodies is quite challengning, and all of mine have this quality to them that is just...meh. I will be focusing on that.

darthmorphling
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F107610083&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/darthmorphling/wip

This piece was my first attempt for this project. I started to hate it, but have come around a bit. It is not finished, and I'm still not sure about the first 30 seconds or so, but I love the groove created with the drum kit. The only non-synth parts are a couple of risers from Project Alpha, a touch of Albion's lo strings and brass, and the drumkit DrumMic. The percussion in the beginning is straight synthesis.

I would say probably 80% synth.


----------



## David Chappell (Aug 29, 2013)

@Darth

First piece: I really like the intro to this. Good, ominous bass line and then the little synth arp at about 0:16 expands it brilliantly. The string part caught me a little off guard - I expected it to be in a minor key since the intro is quite dark. The part at 1:06 is more like what I thought would come. From there until the end is great. I particularly like the percussive stuff.

I'm liking what you have of the WIP so far but I'll wait until you've finished it before i critique it.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 29, 2013)

@David

Thanks for the comments. I wasn't sure about the beginning strings to be honest. I don't think I used any notes that weren't part of the other melody's scale, but I am still working on my theory so it's possible. I do know it doesn't contain a third so I honestly though I was safe. It definately is different sounding though.

I like the percussion as well. Definately an area I still need to work on.

How was the mix? Loud enough? Balanced enough? Total crap? :mrgreen:


----------



## David Chappell (Aug 29, 2013)

@Darth

Hmm, well, with the ominous bass being C, and the synth arp pattern (and the later string spic pattern) having an Eb I would have thought it would be C minor, but the sustained strings/ horn parts have A + B natural which would be imply C major. Unless you deliberately made it that way in whatever key signature that would be . (Do bear in mind I have little understanding of proper theory and any textbooks I've read have just baffled me further, so that's easily possible! :D)

The mix sounds on the whole fine to me! Perhaps I'd suggest a bit more dynamic variation on each string note to mimic the acceleration/ deceleration of the bow when switching between up and down bow. Other than that, it sounds great!


----------

